# Alutech Fanes vs. Spezi Enduro



## brozzomd (12. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute,

vielleicht kann mir hier jemand eine Auskunft aus eigner Erfahrung geben,
es geht um die Uphillfähigkeiten der Fanes vs. des Spezis.

Habe jetzt leihweise ein Spezi Enduro, Größe L, ca. 15kg, mein Bike ist ein Cube Stereo, Größe L, ca. 14,5kg und in der Bestellpipeline steckt ein Fanes-Frameset, Größe L und soll sich, wenn fertig aufgebaut zwischen 14-14,5kg bewegen.

War jetzt 3 Tage mit dem Spezi unterwegs, bergab ist es ganz gut unterwegs, aber bergauf ein echte Qual.
Im Gegensatz zu meinem Stereo denk ich, ich fahr einen Kaugummi. Ich weiß das man das Stereo mit dem Spezi nicht vergleichen kann, Geo, Federweg usw.

Da aber die Geodaten vom Spezi und der Fanes ungefähr gleich sind, kamen in mir die leichte Befürchtung auf.........
Habe schon viel über die Bergaufwunderwaffe Fanes gelesen und hoffe das es besser geht wie das Spezi.

Bin auf eure Erfahrungen gespannt.

Grüße...


----------



## Lasse (12. Juni 2012)

Sprichst du vom aktuellen Enduro? Das geht bergauf besser als das Fanes. Keine Ahnung welches Modell du hattest. Aber das rotschwarzweisse ist doch gut berghoch ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (13. Juni 2012)

Also wenn Du denkst das das Fanes sich ähnlich bergauf pedalieren lässt wie das Stereo, dann muss ich Dich enttäuschen. Das Stereo ist ziemlich stramm am Heck und was die Plattform bei Fahrern unter 0,1 t völlig unnötig macht. Das Fanes hat 30 mm mehr Federweg und entsprechend Sofa mäßig ist das Fahrgefühl (wenn es mit dem Stereo vergleicht und das Setup wie Sag etc. halbwegs normal eingestellt ist). Nichts desto trotz finde ich das Fanes bergauf total angenehm. Mit ner Plattform oder Lockout wirst Du sicherlich eine zufriedenstellende bergauf Performance erreichen. Ich hechele mit dem Stereo jedenfalls dem ein oder anderen Fanesfahrer bergauf hinterher, was aber wohl weniger an den Bikes liegt


----------



## hasardeur (13. Juni 2012)

Wer braucht eine Plattform am Heck der Fanes?


----------



## brozzomd (13. Juni 2012)

@Lasse,
es handelt sich um das 2010 Modell.

@derAndre,
das war mir schon klar ;-), ich wollte ja auch ein Vergleich zwischen dem Spezi und der Fanes....


----------



## Lasse (13. Juni 2012)

*edit* vergiss meinen post. Du redest vom Enduro mit X im Rahmen, korrekt? Das ist so wie oben beschrieben.


----------



## nullstein (13. Juni 2012)

Das 2010er Enduro hat doch auch schon den X-Rahmen oder? Kann zwar nix zur Fanes sagen,aber das Enduro geht bergab wie Sau und bergauf ist es (für die Bergabfähigkeiten) super.


----------



## brozzomd (13. Juni 2012)

Genau es ist das Spezi mit dem X-Rahmen...


----------



## kopis (15. Juni 2012)

ich habe/hatte beide zeitgleich...das Enduro 2010 und aktuell das Fanes, welches ich immer noch mit viel Grinsen im Gesicht bewege 
Das Spezi mit dem RP23 im Vergleich zum Fanes mit Vivid Air, ist etwas strammer unterwegs. Bin mein Fanes schon mal mit Monarch Plus gefahren und das fühlte sich die Kiste in etwa so an, wie das Spezi. Mir war das Bike dadurch aber etwas zu spitz und bin daher wieder auf den Vivid Air gewechselt.
So das war ja jetzt nicht unbedingt deine Frage...bergauf finde ich das FANES einfach nur Hammer...das ist ja genau das, was an dem Teil so faszinierend ist  Du hast ein DH Feeling bergab und kannst im nächsten Gegenanstieg mächtig Druck machen....ich finde das Bike sowohl bergauf und vor allem bergab für das viiiiel bessere Bike als das Spezi!!!

grüße kopis


----------



## brozzomd (15. Juni 2012)

kopis schrieb:


> ich habe/hatte beide zeitgleich...das Enduro 2010 und aktuell das Fanes, welches ich immer noch mit viel Grinsen im Gesicht bewege
> Das Spezi mit dem RP23 im Vergleich zum Fanes mit Vivid Air, ist etwas strammer unterwegs. Bin mein Fanes schon mal mit Monarch Plus gefahren und das fühlte sich die Kiste in etwa so an, wie das Spezi. Mir war das Bike dadurch aber etwas zu spitz und bin daher wieder auf den Vivid Air gewechselt.
> So das war ja jetzt nicht unbedingt deine Frage...bergauf finde ich das FANES einfach nur Hammer...das ist ja genau das, was an dem Teil so faszinierend ist  Du hast ein DH Feeling bergab und kannst im nächsten Gegenanstieg mächtig Druck machen....ich finde das Bike sowohl bergauf und vor allem bergab für das viiiiel bessere Bike als das Spezi!!!
> 
> grüße kopis



Besten Dank, genau die Info die ich brauchte.....

Grüße....


----------



## trailterror (15. Juni 2012)

Bin das fanes zwar noch nicht gefahren (leider) aber wenn dir das spesch schon zu schlecht bergauf geht (geht bekanntermassen sehr gut berghoch), dann denk ich bist du in der enduro ecke generell falsch beraten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas.h (17. Juni 2012)

kopis schrieb:


> So das war ja jetzt nicht unbedingt deine Frage...bergauf finde ich das FANES einfach nur Hammer...das ist ja genau das, was an dem Teil so faszinierend ist  Du hast ein DH Feeling bergab und kannst im nächsten Gegenanstieg mächtig Druck machen...



Das unterschreibe ich, das Fanes ist das beste Rad für bergauf, das ich je hatte - und hat dabei am 2. meisten Federweg... Auch mein Hardtail geht etwas schwerer...
Ich hab den recht straffen MonarchPlus, da stell ich bergauf die Druckstufe aus (auf soft) und wenns technisch bergab geht, stell ich sie ein. Flowig bergab lass ich die Druckstufe offen. Bergauf wippt das Ding (offen) im Wiegetritt fast nichts, ziemlich cool. Meine Bereiche bergauf, sowie technisch/flowig bergab deckt das Rad recht kompromisslos ab.

Grüße, Thomas


----------



## brozzomd (17. Juni 2012)

S


----------



## brozzomd (17. Juni 2012)

Sehr schön das zu hören, jetzt muß nur noch mein Rahmen kommen.....


----------



## JpunktF (17. Juni 2012)

Mach dir da mal keine Sorgen, die Fanes geht auch 1.500hm am Stück gut bergauf, hab ich jetzt oft genug ausprobiert.

Hinten wippt nix, gar nix.


----------



## firesurfer (19. Juni 2012)

JpunktF schrieb:


> Mach dir da mal keine Sorgen, die Fanes geht auch 1.500hm am Stück gut bergauf, hab ich jetzt oft genug ausprobiert.
> 
> Hinten wippt nix, gar nix.


 
kann ich nur bestätigten 
die gabelabsenkung hab ich auch noch nie gebraucht...

u jeder...der mal probe auf dem bike sitzt/fährt...ist überrascht das da eben nix wippt


----------



## joernconrad (30. Mai 2015)

Ich hin durch Zufall auf diese alten Postings gestoßen. Aber vielleicht existieren die Teilnehmer ja hier noch... 
Mich würde mal interessieren, welche Gabel ihr verbaut habt und in welcher Position ihr den Travelchip fahrt?
Ich habe bei mir an der Fanes 4.0 die 180er Van dran, und bei der letzten Tour im Harz ist mir der Gedanke gekommen, wie sich wohl die Bergauf-Performance ändern würde, würde ich auf eine Talas wechseln... Obwohl ich die Einstellmöglichkeiten der Van schon sehr vermissen würde...  Bergab ist sie halt wirklich eine Waffe...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Piefke (30. Mai 2015)

Travelchip steht auf maximalem Federweg.
Als Gabeln bin ich bisher gefahren:
36 VAN RC2 160 mm
Totem Solo Air 180 mm
MZ 55 RC3 EVO ti erst mit 170 mm und jetzt mit 180 mm.
Bergauf macht es fast keinen Unterschied, wie viel FW und Einbauhöhe die Gabel hat. Aber bergab geht eine 180er Gabel mit Feder einfach mal mal besten. Also behalte deine VAN.


----------



## mogli.ch (2. Juni 2015)

Ich fahr die 180-er Talas senke sie aber nie ab! Mir gefällt die aufrechtere Sitzposition.
Falls Du keine Pokale im Uphill gewinnen willst, benötigst Du nicht unbedingt keine Absenkung.
Nachteil ist natürlich das Anheben des Vorderrades in steilen Rampen. Da hilft für länge steilere Aufstiege ein Spanngurt (oder  LeveLOC von Vecnum).
Wenn Du allerdings Gewicht sparen möchtest würde ich eine Float statt der Talas verwenden (oder sonst eine Luftgabel ohne Absenkung).
Ich würde heute auf alle Fälle die Fanes mit einer Gabel ohne Absenkung fahren!


----------

